# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ١٤٧٦٤ لسنة ٨٣ قضائية الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠١٤/٠٦/٠٥ الاتجار بالبشر

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٤٧٦٤ لسنة ٨٣ قضائية
الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠١٤/٠٦/٠٥
مكتب فنى ( سنة ٦٥ - قاعدة ٥٧ - صفحة ٤٨٣ )

العنوان : الاتجار بالبشر . إثبات " خبرة " . دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع . ما يوفره " . حكم " تسبيبه . تسبيب معيب " . نقض " أسباب الطعن . ما يقبل منها " .

الموجز : دفاع الطاعن المتضمن منازعته الجادة فيما إذا كانت الدماء من الأعضاء والأنسجة البشرية المُجَرَّم الاتجار فيها بالمادة الثانية من القانون ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ . دفاع جوهري . وجوب تحقيقه عن طريق المختص فنياً . مخالفة الحكم هذا النظر وإيراده رداً عليه قاصراً . يوجب نقضه والإعادة . علة ذلك ؟ مثال .

القاعدة : لما كان يبين من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أن المدافع عن الطاعن الأول أشار إلى أن الدماء لا تُعد من الأنسجة ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد نقل عن تقرير لجنة وزارة الصحة عدم اتباع الإجراءات القانونية والأعراف الطبية السليمة بشأن تنظيم عمليات جمع وتخزين الدم ومركباته وذلك ببنك الدم المركزي بجمعية .... وبنك دم مستشفى .... وكان الدفاع الذي أبداه الطاعن الأول في الدعوى المطروحة يتضمن المنازعة الجادة فيما إذا كانت الدماء من الأعضاء والأنسجة البشرية التي جُرِّم الاتجار فيها بالمادة الثانية من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ وقد رد الحكم على هذا الدفاع بقوله : " وحيث إنه عما أثاره الدفاع من قالة أن الدم سائل ولا يُقطع من الجسم ومن ثم عدم انطباق أحكام القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر فإنه بادئ ذي بدء أن مثار التساؤل هنا هو مدى انطباق عبارة الأنسجة البشرية الواردة في نهاية المادة ٢ من القانون المذكور آنفاً ومدى اعتبار مدلولها ينطبق على سجلات سحب الدم من الجسم والتعامل فيه بأي صورة من صور التعامل المحظور الواردة بصدر هذه المادة كجريمة اتجار بالبشر ، فلقد استقر أهل العلم على اعتبار التعامل في الدم كالأنسجة المتجددة بالجسم مثل الجلد وبالتالي فإن دماء الإنسان كلما نقصت أو أُخذ منها تجددت تلقائياً وبأصول طبيعية وحسناً فعل المشرع المصري بتجريم الاتجار بالبشر وبتحريم التعامل بأي صورة في شخص طبيعي بما في ذلك البيع أو الشراء أو النقل أو التسليم أو الإيواء أو الاستقبال وبالطرق المنصوص عليها فيه ومنها استغلال حالة الضعف أو الحاجة وكل ما أوردته المادة الثانية من القانون المذكور آنفاً ، فضلاً عن أنه لا يعتد برضاء المجني عليه على الاستغلال في أي من صور الاتجار بالبشر متى استخدمت فيها أي وسيلة من الوسائل المنصوص عليها في المادة ٢ من ذات القانون سواء أكان الرضا صادراً من المجني عليه البالغ أو الطفل أو عديمي الأهلية أو رضاء المسئول عنه أو متولي تربيته ، فضلاً عما ورد باللائحة التنفيذية للقانون الصادر بها قرار رئيس الوزراء رقم ٢٣٥٣ لسنة ٢٠١٠ في عدم التقيد بتحديد أشكال الاتجار بالبشر وذلك لفتح الباب أمام أية أفعال أخرى تتوافر فيها أركان جريمة الاتجار وعدم الاعتداء برضاء الضحية " المجني عليه " على الاستغلال وعدم معاقبته عن أي جريمة نشأت أو ارتبطت مباشرة بكونه ضحية ، وعليه فإن المحكمة تعتبر بأن عبارة " الأنسجة " ضمنها الدماء المحظور الاتجار فيها بصورة التعامل الواردة بذلك القانون " . لما كان ذلك ، وكان الدفاع الذي أبداه الطاعن في الدعوى المطروحة - على ما سلف بيانه - يعد دفاعاً جوهرياً لتعلقه بالدليل المقدم فيها والمستمد من أقوال شهود الإثبات ومن تقرير لجنة وزارة الصحة وهو دفاع قد ينبني عليه - لو صح - تغيير وجه الرأي في الدعوى ، مما كان يقتضى من المحكمة وهي تواجه مسألة تحديد عما إذا كانت الدماء تُعد من الأنسجة البشرية التي جُرِّم الاتجار فيها بالمادة الثانية من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ - وهي مسألة فنية بحتة - أن تتحذ ما تراه من الوسائل لتحقيقها بلوغاً إلى غاية الأمر فيها بتحقيق هذا الدفاع الجوهري عن طريق المختص فنياً أما وهي لم تفعل ، فإن حكمها يكون معيباً بالقصور ، فضلاً عن الإخلال بحق الدفاع ولا يرفع هذا العوار ما أورده الحكم من رد قاصر لا يُغني في مقام التحديد لأمر يتطلبه ذلك وأنه وإن كان الأصل أن المحكمة لها كامل السلطة في تقدير القوة التدليلية لعناصر الدعوى المطروحة على بساط البحث إلا أن هذا مشروط بأن تكون المسألة المطروحة ليست من المسائل الفنية البحتة التي لا تستطيع المحكمة بنفسها أن تشق طريقاً لإبداء الرأي فيها - كما هو واقع الحال في خصوصية الدعوى المطروحة - لما كان ما تقدم ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه يكون معيباً بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة بالنسبة للطاعن الأول دون حاجة لبحث باقي أوجه طعنه .
الحكم


باسم الشعب
محكمة النقض
الدائرة الجنائية
الخميس (أ)

المؤلفة برئاسة السيد المستشار/ عادل الشوربجي نائب رئيس المحكمة
وعضوية السادة المستشارين / رضا القاضي و محمد محجوب
ونبيل الكشكي و حسام خليل
نواب رئيس المحكمة

وحضور رئيس النيابة العامة لدى محكمة النقض السيد / محمد العدروسي.
وأمين السر السيد / أيمن كامل مهني.
في الجلسة العلنية المنعقدة بمقر المحكمة بدار القضاء العالي بمدينة القاهرة.
في يوم الخميس ٧ من شعبان سنة ١٤٣٥ ه الموافق ٥ من يونية سنة ٢٠١٤ م.
أصدرت الحكم الآتي:
في الطعن المقيد بجدول المحكمة برقم ١٤٧٦٤ لسنة ٨٣ القضائية.
المرفوع من:
أحمد حسنى محمد خلاف. " المحكوم عليهم "
مصطفى أحمد محمود حسنين.
عماد محمد أبو العينين إبراهيم.
محمد محمد عبد العزيز عامر.
ضد
النيابة العامة.

"الوقائع"

اتهمت النيابة العامة كلاً من ١ حسام محمد سعيد معتوق ٢ أحمد حسني محمد خلاف " طاعن " ٣ مصطفى أحمد محمود حسنين " طاعن " ٤ عماد محمد أبو العينين إبراهيم " طاعن " ٥ محمد محمد عبد العزيز عامر " طاعن " فى قضية الجناية رقم ٣٠٨٣ لسنة ٢٠١٢ السيدة زينب (المقيدة بالجدول الكلي برقم ١٤٩٩ لسنة ٢٠١٢). بأنه فى يوم ١٨ من إبريل سنة ٢٠١٢ بدائرة قسم السيدة زينب محافظة القاهرة:
المتهمون جميعاً : ١ تعاملوا فى أشخاص طبيعيين وهم المجني عليهم / حسام السيد علي شاهين ، وأحمد فتحي أبو مندور سمري ، وجمال شعبان عبد التواب سعد وآخرين مجهولين بأن استدرجوهم إلى شقة أعدوها لغرض غير مشروع بقصد استغلالهم فى الحصول على دمائهم مقابل مبالغ مالية والاتجار فيها وبيعها للمستشفيات والحصول على ربح من ورائها وقد تم ذلك بواسطة استغلال حال الضعف الاقتصادي لديهم واحتياجاتهم إلى المال حال كون المجني عليهم الثاني والثالث طفلين ( ١٧ سنة) وقد ارتكبت تلك الجريمة بواسطة جماعة إجرامية منظمة تضم المتهمين ومدارة بمعرفتهم على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات .
٢ قاموا بالمساس بحق الطفلين / أحمد فتحي أبو مندور سمري، وجمال شعبان عبد التواب فى الحماية من الاتجار بهما بأن قاموا باستغلالهما فى غرض غير مشروع هو موضوع التهمة الأولى.
المتهم الثالث: ١ زاول مهنة الطب دون أن يكون مقيداً بسجل الأطباء بوزارة الصحة وبجدول نقابة الأطباء البشريين.
٢ حاز عدد وأدوات طبية دون سبب مشروع حال كونه غير مرخصاً له فى مزاولة مهنة الطب.
المتهم الرابع: ١ ارتكب تزويراً فى محررات عرفية فواتير شراء أكياس الدم ونسبها إلى مركز نقل الدم بمستشفى وهمية تدعى مستشفى د/ راضي وكان ذلك بوضع إمضاء وأختام مزورة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.
٢ استعمل المحررات المزورة سالفة الذكر موضوع التهمة الأولى وذلك بتقديمها إلى مستشفى الرحمة وتوريد أكياس الدم لها المشتراه من المجني عليهم بموجبه مستغلاً عمله كأخصائي تحاليل بها حال كونه عالماً بتزويرها على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.
وأحالتهم إلى محكمة جنايات القاهرة لمعاقبتهم طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة.
والمحكمة المذكورة قضت غيابياً للأول وحضورياً للباقين فى ٢٧ من فبراير سنة ٢٠١٣ عملاً بالمواد ١/١ ، ٣ ٢ ، ٦/١ ، ٤ ، ٦ ، ٧ ، ١٣ من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر والمواد ٢١١ ، ٢١٥ ، ٢٩١ /٢ من قانون العقوبات والمادة ١١٦ مكرراً من قانون الطفل رقم ١٢ لسنة ١٩٩٦ المضافة بالقانون رقم ١٢٦ لسنة ٢٠٠٨ والمواد ١ ، ٢ ، ٥ ، ١٠ ، ١١ من القانون رقم ٤١٥ لسنة ١٩٥٤ بشأن مزاولة مهنة الطب المعدل بالقوانين أرقام ٤٩١ لسنة ١٩٥٥، ٢٩،٤١ سنة ١٩٦٧ مع إعمال المادتين رقمي ١٧ ، ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات بمعاقبتهم المتهمين بالسجن المشدد لمدة ثلاث سنوات وبتغريم كلاً منهم مبلغ مائة ألف جنيه عما أسند إليه وبمصادرة المضبوطات.
فطعن المحكوم عليهم فى هذا الحكم بطريق النقض، الرابع فى ٧ من مارس سنة ٢٠١٣، والثاني والثالث والخامس فى ٢٤ من الشهر ذاته، وأودعت مذكرات بأسباب الطعن الأولى من المحكوم عليه الرابع فى ١٠ من إبريل سنة ٢٠١٣ موقعٌ عليها من الأستاذ / محمد محمد يوسف أحمد مناع المحامي، والثانية عن المحكوم عليه الخامس فى ٢٢ من الشهر ذاته موقعٌ عليها من الأستاذ / سامي عبد الباقي عبد المجيد علي المحامي، والثالثة عن المحكوم عليه الثاني فى ٢٣ من الشهر ذاته موقعٌ عليها من الأستاذ / إيهاب محمد عزيز البنا المحامي.
وبجلسة اليوم سُمِعَت المرافعة على ما هو مبين بالمحضر.

المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تلاه السيد المستشار المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانوناً: -

أولاً: حيث إن الطاعن الثاني "مصطفى أحمد محمود حسنين" وإن قرر بالطعن بالنقض فى الميعاد إلا أنه لم يُودع أسباباً لطعنه ومن ثم يتعين القضاء بعدم قبول طعنه شكلاً عملاً بنص المادة ٣٤ من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم ٥٧ لسنة ١٩٥٩ المعدل.
ثانياً: وحيث إن الطعن المقدم من الطاعنين الأول والثالث والرابع استوفى الشكل المقرر قانوناً.

وحيث إن مما ينعاه الطاعن الأول على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانه وآخرين بجريمتي التعامل مع أشخاص طبيعيين بقصد استغلالهم فى الحصول على دمائهم حال كونهم جماعة إجرامية منظمة والمساس بحق طفلين فى الحماية من الاتجار بهما قد شابه القصور فى التسبيب والإخلال بحق الدفاع، ذلك بأنه تمسك فى دفاعه بأن الدم سائل ولا يعد من الأعضاء أو الأنسجة البشرية التى أشارت إليها المادة الثانية من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر بيد أن الحكم رد على هذا الدفاع برد غير سائغ ومخالف للقانون مما يستوجب نقضه.

وحيث إنه يبين من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أن المدافع عن الطاعن الأول أشار إلى أن الدماء لا تُعد من الأنسجة وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد نقل عن تقرير لجنة وزارة الصحة عدم اتباع الإجراءات القانونية والأعراف الطبية السليمة بشأن تنظيم عمليات جمع وتخزين الدم ومركباته وذلك ببنك الدم المركزي بجمعية الهلال الأحمر وبنك دم مستشفى الرحمة وكان الدفاع الذى أبداه الطاعن الأول فى الدعوى المطروحة يتضمن المنازعة الجادة فيما إذا كان الدماء من الأعضاء والأنسجة البشرية التى جُرّم الاتجار فيها بالمادة الثانية من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ وقد رد الحكم على هذا الدفاع بقوله: (وحيث إنه عما أثاره الدفاع من قالة أن الدم سائل ولا يُقطع من الجسم ومن ثم عدم انطباق أحكام القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ بشأن مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر فإنه بادئ ذي بدء أن مثار التساؤل هنا هو مدى انطباق عبارة الأنسجة البشرية الواردة فى نهاية المادة ٢ من القانون المذكور آنفاً ومدى اعتبار مدلولها ينطبق على سجلات سحب الدم من الجسم والتعامل فيه بأي صورة من صور التعامل المحظور الواردة بصدر هذه المادة لجريمة اتجار بالبشر، فلقد استقر أهل العلم على اعتبار التعامل فى الدم كالأنسجة المتجددة بالجسم مثل الجلد وبالتالي فإن دماء الإنسان كلما نقصت أو أُخذ منها تجددت تلقائياً وبأصول طبيعية وحسناً فعل المشرع المصري بتجريم الاتجار بالبشر وبتحريم التعامل بأي صورة فى شخص طبيعي بما فى ذلك البيع أو الشراء أو النقل أو التسليم أو الإيواء أو الاستقبال وبالطرق المنصوص عليها فيه ومنها استغلال حالة الضعف أو الحاجة وكل ما أوردته المادة الثانية من القانون المذكور آنفاً، فضلاً عن أنه لا يعتد برضاء المجني عليه على الاستغلال فى أي من صور الاتجار بالبشر متى استخدمت فيها أي وسيلة من الوسائل المنصوص عليها فى المادة ٢ من ذات القانون سواء أكان الرضا صادراً من المجني عليه البالغ أو الطفل أو عديمي الأهلية أو رضاء المسئول عنه أو متولي تربيته، فضلاً عما ورد باللائحة التنفيذية للقانون الصادر بها قرار رئيس الوزراء رقم ٢٣٥٣ لسنة ٢٠١٠ فى عدم التنفيذ بتحديد أشكال الاتجار بالبشر وذلك لفتح الباب أمام أية أفعال أخرى تتوافر فيها أركان جريمة الاتجار وعدم الاعتداء برضاء الضحية "المجني عليه" على الاستغلال وعدم معاقبته عن أي جريمة نشأت أو ارتبطت مباشرة بكونه ضحية وعليه فإن المحكمة تعتبر بأن عبارة "الأنسجة" ضمنها الدماء المحظور الاتجار فيها بصورة التعامل الواردة بذلك القانون). لما كان ذلك، وكان الدفاع الذى أبداه الطاعن فى الدعوى المطروحة على ما سلف بيانه يعد دفاعاً جوهرياً لتعلقه بالدليل المقدم فيها والمستخدم من أقوال شهود الإثبات ومن تقرير لجنة وزارة الصحة وهو دفاع قد ينبني عليه لو صح تغيير وجه الرأي فى الدعوى مما كان يقتضى من المحكمة وهى تواجه مسألة تحديد عما إذ كانت الدماء تُعد من الأنسجة البشرية التى جُرّم الاتجار فيها بالمادة الثانية من القانون رقم ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ وهى مسألة فنية بحتة أن تتحذ ما تراه من الوسائل لتحقيقها بلوغاً إلى غاية الأمر فيها بتحقيق هذا الدفاع الجوهري عن طريق المختص فنياً أما وهى لم تفعل، فإن حكمها يكون معيباً بالقصور فضلاً عن الإخلال بحق الدفاع ولا يرفع هذا العوار ما أورده الحكم من رد قاصر لا يُغني فى مقام التحديد لأمر يبطله ذلك وأنه وإن كان الأصل أن المحكمة لها كامل السلطة فى تقدير القوة التدليلية لعناصر الدعوى المطروحة على بساط البحث إلا أن هذا مشروط بأن تكون المسألة المطروحة ليست من المسائل الفنية البحتة التى لا تسطيع المحكمة بنفسها أن تشق طريقاً لإبداء الرأي فيها كما هو واقع الحال فى خصوصية الدعوى المطروحة. لما كان ما تقدم، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه يكون معيباً بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة بالنسبة للطاعن الأول دون حاجة لبحث باقي أوجه طعنه. لما كان ذلك، وكان الوجه الذي بُنى عليه النقض يتصل بالطاعنين الثالث والرابع والطاعن الثاني الذي لم يقبل طعنه شكلاً، فإنه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه والإعادة بالنسبة لهم أيضاً وذلك عملاً بالمادة ٤٢ من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطاعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم ٥٧ لسنة ١٩٥٩ بغير حاجة لبحث أوجه الطعن المقدمة من الثالث والرابع دون المتهم الأول " حسام محمد معتوق " لكون الحكم بالنسبة له غير نهائي لصدوره عليه غيابياً.
فلهذه الأسباب
حكمت المحكمة: أولاً: عدم قبول الطعن المقدم من المحكوم عليه مصطفى أحمد محمود حسنين شكلاً. ثانياً: قبول الطعن المقدم من باقي الطاعنين شكلاً وفي الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه وإعادة القضية إلى محكمة جنايات القاهرة للفصل فيها مجدداً من هيئة أخرى.
أمين السر نائب رئيس المحكمة

المصدر 
https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...687&&ja=259994

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٤٧٦٤ لسنة ٨٣ قضائية

الصادر بجلسة ٢٠١٤/٠٦/٠٥

مكتب فنى ( سنة ٦٥ - قاعدة ٥٧ - صفحة ٤٨٣ )

دفاع الطاعن المتضمن منازعته الجادة فيما إذا كانت الدماء من الأعضاء والأنسجة البشرية المُجَرَّم الاتجار فيها بالمادة الثانية من القانون ٦٤ لسنة ٢٠١٠ . 

دفاع جوهري . وجوب تحقيقه عن طريق المختص فنياً . مخالفة الحكم هذا النظر وإيراده رداً عليه قاصراً . يوجب نقضه والإعادة . علة ذلك ؟ .

للاطلاع على الحكم انظر المرفق

----------

